# Is Tcl/Tk Dying Out?



## regexorcist (Feb 4, 2010)

I happen to like Tcl and came across this somewhat 
irreverent take on a recurring Usenet thread.

It's a pretty good read: 
http://www.markroseman.com/tcl/dyingout.html


----------



## regexorcist (Feb 6, 2010)

No replies...

Now I know, I'm out here all alone w/ Tcl 
because I thought that was a GREAT story
with a who's who cast of characters.

I'll still experiment w/ Tcl/tk,
but I'll be sure to also continue w/ perl, Python 
and bash shell scripting.


----------

